# All My Bettas [PIC HEAVY]



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

These are all my babies, going in order from in my sig. Hope you enjoy them! 

Apocalyptica - blue/red dragon female combtail








(Whoever said that gouramis and bettas can't live together are wrong lol [can you find Singe?])









Arktik - blue/purple cambodian female veiltail

























Firefly - maroon male doubletail halfmoon









Glacier - blue/green marble male crowntail
First got him

























A few days later (suffering from fin rot, ammonia burns, and SBD)

























A week later

















Now









Ōkami - pineapple male veiltail

















Owl - red/blue cambodian male plakat
When I first got him (labeled as a female veiltail)









Now (8 months later)









Radiation - blue/red/purple cambodian male crowntail









Titanium - black orchid male crowntail

















Now, there's my three favorite males, Titanium, Glacier, and Firefly, who live in a divided 10g. Please excuse the fins. Fire and Titanium recently got into a fight and are now healing. Glacier's damage is from the fin rot. I'm still waiting for his fins to grow back after 3-4 months.










Note: the red/purple cambodian male crowntail is Daeva. Unfortunately, he passed away a month ago due to organ failure.  RIP my baby <3

Daeva and RCS

Also, I used to have a purple/yellow marble veiltail, from Walmart, named Lithium. My boyfriend rescued him and had him for 2 years before meeting me and sending him to me. It was love at first betta. xD <3 unfortunately, he passed away on Christmas of 2012 after having him for a year. RIP my baby <3

























(Sorry for the REALLY bad pic ... This was when he was sick with dropsy)

A final farewell to all my babies. I'll find pics of them soon. Daemon, Lithium, Mystic, Charlemagne, and Daeva. <3

Here's Mystic - blue/purple cambodian/marble (kept changing cord but stayed within the cambodian range) female veiltail


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Love the names! :nicefish:

Do your females ever snack on the shrimps?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

When I first got Daeva









First received Lithium and he's acclimating (sorry, my laptop is unavailable and I can only take the pics from my ipod off the camera lol)

















































Charlemagne - red black/butterfly male veiltail (dat pout! xD)









I got pics of all but Daemon ... I think I lost his pics. :'( he was my blue/red/white marble halfmoon. My first male too. Mystic was my first female. Unfortunately, they both died due to a pipe break in the city and I accidentally changed the water without knowing. It ONLY killed my bettas out of my 3 community tanks. Dx <3 <3


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

registereduser said:


> Love the names! :nicefish:
> 
> Do your females ever snack on the shrimps?


Thanks! And nope. All of my fish leave my shrimp alone. They breed like crazy in there. lol


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I absoloutly adore Apocalyptica, she has inspired me to start up a sorority!!!!!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

veggiegirl said:


> I absoloutly adore Apocalyptica, she has inspired me to start up a sorority!!!!!


Hehe, thanks!  I got her at Walmart. She's really friendly and even though I only have her and Arktik in my 20gL community, they never fight or really bicker.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Um... Kinda dumb, but how do you post pictures?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

MattsBettas said:


> Um... Kinda dumb, but how do you post pictures?


I upload everything to my photobucket account then copy the IMG code and post it on here. You can take the URL code of a picture and put it in between


----------



## cookiemonster3180 (Mar 6, 2013)

How big is your tank?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a 20gL for the two females (now 4 seeing as how I just got a fancy female crowntail and a baby betta). Owl is in a 2.5g and the others are in separate tanks (minus the 3 in the 10g).

Anyways, here's my new babies. Iridium is my fancy blue/red/purple/green female CT and my unnamed baby is purple with red fins and blue butterflying. If the baby is a female, then it will go in the community. If it's a male, then he'll get a 2.5g. I want to name the baby a Japanese name that's gender neutral. Any suggestions?

Iridium (she's got a bit of fin rot, but that should clear up soon)









































Unnamed (I believe it's a CT, but I'm not sure)


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's some pics on how the tank is set up. Iridium is in the clear box to acclimate and get used to the tank without my females harassing her. The baby is named Dipstick cuz he jumped out of the breeder net into the tank and hid in the jungle val. I caught him and he's starting to look kinda like a salamander to me. Anyways, here's the pics.


















































The stocking is:
Female Bettas x3
Baby Betta
Black Phantom Tetras x3
Platies x4
Zebra Danio
White Cloud Mountain Minnows x2
Dwarf Gourami
Rubberlip Pleco
Black Kuhlis x2
Banded Kuhlis x3
RCS

Plants:
Jungle Val
Rotala Rotundifoloa
Bacopa
Myrio Green
Rose Sword
Java Fern
Java Moss

My lights crapped out so I'm currently trying to get all CFLs instead of just one. My plants were dying and I'm trying to regrow them.


----------



## cookiemonster3180 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome! Im thinking about getting panda shrimp but I heard that they bite the betta's tail. It that true?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I believe that they would get eaten. Those shrimp look expensive and it would be terrible if a betta ate all of them. My bettas are fine with shrimp, but it depends on the personality of the betta. See how your betta does with red cherry shrimp. If he's fine, then go ahead and get the pandas.


----------



## cookiemonster3180 (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay. Thank you so much! Btw awesome aquarium!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you! And you're welcome.  good luck!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

So, I'm having trouble with Dip. He got out of the breeder net twice already and it was freaking me out. His fins are now ripped and he has been moved to my 10g divided. He's still in the breeder net, but I found a hole at the bottom and plugged it up with java moss. I'm wondering if I can just create a little section for him and move someone else (like Fire) into my 2.5. I'm not sure what to do, but I'll figure something out. :/

Not only that, but Iridium is having some swim bladder problems. I'm gonna feed her some peas and see how she does.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Kiara! Wonderful pictures I love pic heavy threads!

I really can't tell from the photos, but if you haven't already plug up the holes in the terra cotta pots, please do. My first betta just died a few days ago from getting stuck in the hole. He probably panicked and had a heart attack. 

Great pictures again!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had those terra cotta pots for three years now. My fish are fine with them. See? That's Owl. He and all my other bettas fit through perfectly, but they really don't try. They're fine, I assure you.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> I've had those terra cotta pots for three years now. My fish are fine with them. See? That's Owl. He and all my other bettas fit through perfectly, but they really don't try. They're fine, I assure you.


Ah ok! I was just making sure! cute pic


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

koincidenskis said:


> Ah ok! I was just making sure! cute pic


Hehe, yep! And thanks!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Lots of beautiful bettas you have there!!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is the biggest bubblenest I've gotten from any of my bettas ever. My "little girl" has grown up so much. I love my plakat. Here's Owl.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Taking a go at macro shots. Sorry they were at 11 PM. xD


































































And then there's my three goldfish who are attempting world domination, one consumed plant at a time. xD

Ricochet









Machete









Tanchi









Random white cloud!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I FINALLY found the pictures of Daemon! 

Here he is when I first got him.









A month later









Two months









Three months









Four months (and a week before the pipeline crisis)









RIP my gorgeous baby. You'll always be my first and favorite betta boy. <3 <3


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I found a picture of Firefly a week after I got him!


----------

